# STRIDEWAYS PRO REGULATOR



## Matt1994 (24 Oct 2020)

Hi everyone!
Just wondered if anyone is using the strideways Pro co2 regulator and how there finding it 
And if you are and are also using the twinstar diffuser ? 

In the process of setting up my tank and wont be planting till next month when I can get some time off from work 


I also noticed the co2 art tubing I have says dong ling on so after reading a thread on here think im gonna have to get some more !


----------



## paranoidandroid (19 Nov 2020)

Hi. I have been using one for 8 weeks now. And yes, I am using a twinstar diffuser.
I am happy so far, seems of good built quality. It's only been 8 weeks though....


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Mar 2021)

paranoidandroid said:


> Hi. I have been using one for 8 weeks now. And yes, I am using a twinstar diffuser.
> I am happy so far, seems of good built quality. It's only been 8 weeks though....


Are you using it on a fire extinguisher?
I'd be interested to use it with a soda stream adapter...


----------



## paranoidandroid (9 Mar 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Are you using it on a fire extinguisher?
> I'd be interested to use it with a soda stream adapter...


I am using it with a "dedicated" CO2 bottle.


----------



## Matt1994 (15 Jul 2021)

Update , been using the strideways reg since December 20. And has been faultless. That impressed going to go strideways again for my next project(waterbox 2420) 


Very impressed. Very easy to fine tune needle valve. Holds the bps very stable . No issues what so ever. 


On 2nd co2 bottle too



Note- had It on a stainless steel top mount bottle first


Now on a side mount bottle(bubble counter turned upright on the reg) 
So can be used on either

Regards
Matt 😃


----------

